# How many use finger separator in tab



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

never used one wondered what you think


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I used one when I shot fingers 25 years ago. In the last 6 years during my return, I have shot two fingers under and do not need one.

Arrow


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*not any more*

I used to but haven't in years and I still have one finger over the knock. I make my own tabs but take the cordovan front off a Bateman tab and roll the back pad,felt, into the inside to pad the fingers some.


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

I have used a hair faced tab with finger spacer for the last ten years with a cavalier, off and on. Used up my last hair face and just went to the cavalier ultra with cordova face, it seems to be working well.
Charlie


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

I use one when I am shooting for carp and gar. I like the seperator although it pulls out on occasion and have lost a couple in the lake or stream. I would recommend that you try shooting a tab with a finger seperator.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I use a Bateman Stayput Model, suede back, with spacer. .075 thick Cordovan face.

Robert


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

I use a neet tab with a felt finger spacer and super leather face. I sew my spacer in with serving thread to make sure it does not unlodge on a hunt.
If you shoot split fingers one over and one or two under i recomend it. But if you shoot Apache style you really don't need it.


----------



## Scum Frog (Dec 20, 2006)

sorry..I use a glove.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I use one but not for the usual reasons. I find that it helps to keep the tab located depth wise.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

me


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

*neet*

calf hair tab with separator.


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

I use one.My dad started me out with one when I was eight and that
is still what I use.I have tried taking it out but get erratic groups.The 
finger seperator gives you something to hang on to.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

I shoot with 2 fingers split.....so ya I use one.
It keeps me from pinching the nock.


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

Only tab I ever shot with has a separator.Think it's a Neet.


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

capool said:


> never used one wondered what you think


I use one and I love it. I guess for me its about 
1) no finger pinch. i shoot with a cav elite
2) being able to have a properly consistent hand placement everytime.


----------

